# Feeders > Breeding Rats >  new rat huts

## dmaricle

this is a hut that i am building for the new rat colonies that i am starting. it is not finished yet but i figured i would post a few pics of it during the construction. i still have to finish the seperate compartments and wrap the front, back, and bottom with wire. let me know what yall think and any tips that yall have. thanks

----------


## marmie

Looks like it's going to be really nice.

Are you going to put layers of plastic tub in each section?

----------


## dmaricle

we finished most of it tonight i just have to finish the doors. we are going to just make them like individual rooms. i will post more pics tomorrow its not so much a rack system. its more of little 16 inchs by 2 foot huts.

----------


## littleindiangirl

Careful with the wire on the bottom. I wouldnt personally put any there. Rats do not do well with it and it will create sores on their feet, which can EASILY become infected and hard to treat.

----------


## dmaricle

they seem to do ok on it now but i have added some little platforms that they lay on so that should help.

----------


## littleindiangirl

> they seem to do ok on it now but i have added some little platforms that they lay on so that should help.


It doesn't happen over night, but it will develop if they are on wire all the time. 

Also, I'm sure you already have it covered, but making sure the wire is small in size to prevent broken feet and toes.  :Good Job:

----------


## dmaricle

hopfully i have it taken care of but only time will tell.

----------


## SatanicIntention

Galvanized wire + rat urine = rusting very quickly. 

Uncoated wire on rat feet is extremely difficult on them. I hope you're not letting them breed in those things. The babies could get trapped in the wire and get crushed or suffocate. Doesn't even look safe or humane. The wood needs to be sealed with solid linoleum or be melamine coated. 

Galvanized wire is also sharp and can cut their feet, which in turn leads to pododermatitis(bumble foot). This is extremely painful and can lead to sepsis(full body infection). 

I would NOT use that for rats.. Rabbits maybe, but not rats.

----------


## Rapture

I would talk to Tim and Monica at Bailey and Bailey Reptiles... they have some wire cages that they use for their rats.

http://www.baileyreptiles.com/images/gallery/fp13l.jpg

----------


## dmaricle

i am planning on taking the females out when they are prego. i believe i said that in an earlier post. but anyway yea they will be giving birth in a rack system in my house.

----------


## dmaricle

i looked at the baileys one and it seems to work well for them. and is very similar to what i am doing.

----------

